# (ME) FC AFC CAFC Money Talks II (fox Red) (chocolate Factored)



## Van Ames

For the year 2006 Copper finished in the TOP 10 Amateur Dogs in Canada. With only five starts, he had a 60% completion rate and completed his Canadian Amateur Field Championship.

2004 National Derby List

Copper is located in Central Maine. 


Copper has all his health clearances, fox red, coat color type VI/chocolate factored. He is as good in the house and duck blind as he is in a field trial.

Sire: FC Running With The Devil
Dam: AFC Winifox Penny From Heaven

FC AFC CAFC Money Talks II 

www.abnakikennels.com 

For more pictures or information call 207-474-9097 or e-mail [email protected].


----------

